# Journalist request



## Harvey Jones

I'm a journalist writing a personal finance article for Dubai newspaper The National, and I'm looking for a case study. The article is explaining why it's important to tell your loved ones where you keep all your online savings, investments and other financial accounts, so they can track them down if you fall or die. It's easy for family wealth to get lost in cyberspace. All I need is a quick chat (email is fine) with somebody who lives in Dubai explaining what they have done to make sure your family knows where your virtual valuables are. We will need a photograph, which we will arrange. If you visit The National website and type "Harvey Jones" into the search mechanism, then click on the article published on 8 June called "Building the right portfolio", you will see the type of thing I write. Thanks, Harvey Jones.


----------



## Harvey Jones

*Journo request*

It can be Abu Dhabi as well!
Harvey


----------

